# Cuba Snow and Missile Thread



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey anyone ells from Cuba? Snow industry seems to really be taking offwesport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Lets see pictures off your sidwalk crew


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Talk about hard workers


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

damn you sprung for uniforms too


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is my truck, Diesel Baby wesport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Sidewalk crew transporters


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Check out this one: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44930&highlight=Cuba


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I did not see that


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

here is my newest truck. still need to set up the plow on it...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

My snow blower guys like showing off..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

My side walk crew breaking in the new guy







lk


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

LOL!!!! This is some good stuff!!!!!!!!!!! I like the new plowtruck, BNC


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope they dont all think we are a bunch of communists or something


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright, i moved in! Border patrol didn't let me bring the truck so, anyone have any job openings? BTW, where are the hot girls around here? island is suppose to = hot chicks in bikini's! whats the deal??


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I should have bought that hummer h1 on ebay with the 9'2" boss v on it.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

So how is the winter looking like down there this year?


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Talk about a cold war!

OK time to age yourself.....who remembers from during the Cuban Missile crisis, having to know the halfway point of your walk to school so if the air raid sirens went off, you knew whether you were supposed to proceed to schoool or return home?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Gather your crews and I 'll read a book to everyone.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

the snow is coming...........


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Good Deal, GV will you make us a pizza too


----------

